# Gabelfreigabe Radon Slide 150?



## Waldschleicher (22. Februar 2013)

Wie schon an anderer Stelle diskutiert: Da ein Sondermodell mit der Fox 34 160mm angekündigt wurde- gibt es von Radon eine Freigabe für alle 160mm Gabeln? Nicht, um daraus ein Bikeparkgerät zu machen, sondern einfach als Stabilitätsgewinn für Fahrer über 75kg.


----------



## Bikier (22. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
grundsätzlich gehe ich davon aus, dass das Slide 150 für 160er Gabeln freigegeben ist. Wurde mir auch neulich an der Radon Hotline so gesagt.

Toll wäre es aber, wenn RADON das hier mal offiziell bestätigen könnte.

Ich frage mich auch gerade aus mehreren Gründen, unter anderem, weil nicht klar ist, wann nun das ICB zu haben ist, ob ich in mein Slide eine andere Gabel verbauen soll.
Hauptgrund dafür ist vor allem, dass ich mit den Klettereigenschaften des Bikes und der Performance des Hinterbaus ganz generell wirklich zufrieden bin und für das was ich fahren will eine solidere Gabel das Bike fast zum perfekten Bike werden lassen würde, ohne eine echte Toureneignung zu beeinträchtigen.

Leider kommen aber einige Aspekte zusammen, die mich etwas vorsichtig werden lassen...

Erstmal ein paar Daten:
Die im Slide der bisherigen 150er Serien verbaute Fox Talas hat eine Einbaulänge von 520mm und wiegt ca 1760g.

Eine Lyrik 160 Dual Air mit tapered Schaft hat eine Einbaulänge von 545mm und wiegt ca 2250g

Die in den E1 und E2 Modellen wohl dann im April original von Radon verbaute Fox 34 hat eine Einbaulänge von 538mm und wiegt ca 2050g

Damit ergibt sich zunächst mal bei einem Umbau ein Mehrgewicht von je nach Gabel zwischen 300 und 500g mal grob gerechnet.

Zusätzlich ergibt sich in jedem Fall eine Anhebung der Front gegenüber der Originalgabel entsprechend auch wieder je nach Gabel.
Berücksichtigt man den Sag bewegt sich das im Bereich von 15-22mm, die eine 160er Gabel effektiv länger ist. (die Fox 34 trägt dabei nur 15mm auf) Dies ist aber alles nur rein kalkulatorisch, da es bei den Einbaumassen Abweichungen von bis zu 5mm in jede Richtung gibt. Da geben sich RS und FOX nichts, geben beide dieses Fenster an.

Konkret heisst das jetzt mal 4 Sachen: (von der Gewichtsveränderung mal abgesehen)

- der Lenker hebt sich um ca 1-1.5cm an (da die ganze Front des Bikes nach oben kommt durch die längere Gabel)
- damit wird sich der Lenkwinkel verflachen. Nach allem, was ich so gefunden habe, bewegt sich das im Bereich von 0.5° -0.8°
- ebenso verändert sich aber auch der Sitzwinkel. vermutlich in einer ähnlichen Grössenordnung.
- Der Radstand verlängert sich; schätzungsweise um ca. 0.5-1.0cm

Was heisst das nun für das Slide 150 (als Beispiel RH 20): mit einer Lyrik 160 hat man dann also eine Geo die ungefähr so aussieht:

- LW: 67° - 67.5° (je nachdem, was man als Referenzwert ansieht)
- SW: knapp über 73°
- Radstand bei RH 20 wäre dann ca 116.5cm

In Summe ist meine Einschätzung dazu folgende:
- die Höhe der Front kann man etwas kompensieren, Vorbau nach unten setzen und Spacer nach oben, hat man schonmal 1cm ausgeglichen
- am Radstand ist nichts zu machen...der ist nun mal so...wird aber da sogar unter 117cm nicht die Welt ausmachen. Macht das Slide tendenziell wahrscheinlich etwas spurtreuer und etwas weniger agil...ich vermute, dass das nicht viel ausmacht. Schenkt man dem Test in der Bike Glauben (wonach das Slide tendeziell nervös sei...) dann würde das dem bike sogar gut stehen.
- Der Sattel wird ca 1cm weiter nach vorne wandern müssen, wenn man die ursprüngliche Sitzposition und den effektiv flacher gewordenen Sitzwinkel ausgleichen will

So...und genau beim letzten der Punkte liegt das Problem, wenn man so wie ich lange Beine hat und eine weit ausgezogene Sattelstütze fährt.
Ich fahr den Sattel nämlich jetzt schon in der vordersten Position.
Ich müsste mich also nach einem Sattel umsehen, den ich noch weiter nach vorne montieren kann. (kürzlich erhielt ich den Tipp, dass das offenbar bei FIZIK der Fall sein soll)

Ein weiteres Problem besteht meiner Meinung nach dann in der erhöhten Front. Sicher wird das etwas durch Herabsetzen des Lenkers kompensiert, aber ich erwarte, dass die Kletterfähigkeit ohne Nutzung der Absenkung der Gabel leiden wird. (etwas, was mich persönlich stört...aus mehreren Gründen: zum Einen möchte ich gerne eine gabel ohne Absenkung fahren, da die einfach eine bessere Performance bieten, zum Anderen fahr ich viel Terrain mit wechselnden Topografien...und da nervt das hoch und runter der Gabel...daher will ich am liebsten die Absenkung nicht nutzen müssen...
und genau zu dieser Sache fehlt mir einfach eine Testfahrt!!!
Wenn ich wüsste, dass es letztlich nur eine geringe Beeinträchtigung im Kletterverhalten gibt, dann würd ich mir wahrscheinlich schnell ne neue Gabel ordern...

Ein Punkt noch...das Gewicht...ich würde am liebsten eine Lyrik fahren...35er Standrohre, 20mm Achse...das gibt ne solide Basis...
aber 500g mehr ist ein Wort...
Und dann noch vorne unten....das schreckt mich noch ein wenig ab...ich hab sogar shcon mal über eine revelation nachgedacht...glaube aber, dass der Effekt gegenüber der Talas 32 zu gering ist, als dass sich der Umbau lohnen würde.

ich bin noch nicht ganz durch mit der Entscheidung zu einer Lyrik...sollte ich den Umbau wagen (der ja auch ein wenig kostet, nicht zu vergessen) würde ich sicher mal meine Erfahrungen hier posten...

Mein Traum wäre ja immer noch dadurch das Slide150 zu meiner Allzweckwaffe zu machen. Unter 14Kg komplett, sensationell antriebsneutraler Hinterbau. Gute Klettereigenschaften (mit Nutzung der Absenkung der Gabel ohne Zweifel der Fall) und volle Tourennutzungsmöglichkeit!!!

Ich glaube aber realistisch, dass man dann mit der Gabel nur "A" gesagt hat.
Konsequenterweise müsste man "B" sagen und auch noch einen Piggyback Dämpfer ala Monarch+ oder DHX Air einbauen...

So soweit mal meine Gedanken...je mehr ich drüber nachdenke, desto mehr glaub ich wieder mal, dass ich ne Gabel ordern sollte....(mal für den Anfang und um "A" zu sagen  )

Eine Sache noch, die ich nicht gelöst bekomme....
Im Slide ist der Steuersatz voll integriert. Das heisst, das untere Steuersatzlager liegt an einem Konus an, der in der Rahmen gefräst ist. Ich bin seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach einer verbindlichen und belastbaren Aussage hinsichtlich der Verbaubarkeit eines Anglesets, da ich im Zuge des Einbaus einer längeren Gabel den Lenkwinkel gerne auf ca. 66° bringen würde.
Weiss jemand, ob es ein Angleset am Markt gibt, was auch bei vollintegrierten Steuersätzen im Falle des unteren Steuerlagers einpressbar ist? Für einen solchen Hinweis wäre ich sehr dankbar.

In diesem Sinne ein schönes Wochenende an alle.

EDIT: ach ja...das Tretlager kommt auch noch ein klein wenig hoch, wenn man eine längere Gabel einbaut...klaro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derStuka (24. Februar 2013)

Kurze Anmerkung bezüglich der Gabel:
Das Nominalgewicht für die Fox Talas CTD 150 Fit Kashima ist 1808 gr weil im Slide ja die Version mit Steckachse verbaut ist.

Wenn es eine Lyrik werden soll, was ich für eine gute Entscheidung halte, dann am besten die Lyrik RC2 DH. Diese Ausführung hat die DH Ausführung der Dämpferkartusche und ist ungleich leistungsfähiger als die Lyrik mit normaler Dämpferkartusche. 
Gewicht in der absenkbaren Variante: 2243gr, als Solo Air (nicht absenkbar) 2180gr. Das heißt im günstigsten Fall plus 400 gr Mehrgewicht. 
Das wird sicherlich beim Fahren warnehmbar sein aber ob man bergauf wirklich langsamer ist ? 

Aber Achtung: alle LYRIK haben 20mm Steckachsen. Da hat die VR Nabe 110mm anstatt 100mm Einbaubreite und nicht alle Laufräder mit QR 15 lassen sich darauf umbauen !

Das mit dem Cane Creek Angleset wird wohl gerade bei Radon intern geprüft und das passende Angleset dann auch im Shop aufgenommen.


----------



## RadonRico (25. Februar 2013)

Also die E1 und E2 Slide 160 sind außer Gabel und Schaltung dem Slide 150 gleich. Ob nun nen anderer Vorbau drann ist kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Waldschleicher (25. Februar 2013)

Das ist mir schon alles klar. Ich wünsche mir an dieser Stelle lediglich ein offizielles Statement von Radon.


----------



## p3bbels (2. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
Spiele mit dem Gedanken an mein Slide 150 aus 2013 eine Manitou Mattoc zu bauen. Kann mir jemand mal sagen um wieviel Grad der Lenkwinkel ca. flacher wird. Verändert sich dann wie oben erwähnt auch der Sitzwinkel. Maße sind Einbauhöhe 535mm bei 150 und 545mm bei 160 Federweg. Was sagt der bzw.das Offset von 41mm gegenüber der Standard Fox Gabel aus dem 8.0 slide aus 2013.

Wenn mir das bitte jemand erklären könnte und Vor und Nachteile nennen könnte wäre ich dankbar.


----------

